# Bowl Searching?



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I want to get another betta but I want something about half the size of my tank right now (my tank is a 5 gal). So a 2 or 2.5 gallon but I guess a 1.5 gal would be the MINUMUM. 
I was thinking a bowl would be really pretty but I have cats -_- They would totally catch and eat that fish within minutes. One cat hangs out in my room almost the whole day (He likes to lay on my bed and watch tv, lol) and I'm afraid he would get the idea to go fishing one day while I'm at school or something. 
So is there a such thing as a bowl with a lid? I saw one online I think but I didn't click on it and I wish I had because I want it! So if any of you can find a 2 gal bowl with a lid (or a little smaller/bigger), I would love that! Just post the link please 

Thanks!

EDIT: And I don't think I could get a hang on the wall bowl thing cuz I would freak out that it would fall or something.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

All I can think of is a biorb but they can be pricey, just do a Google search they are easy to find.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

That's why I was asking  I can't find one...But I did find something on the walmart website but it's only a gallon and I don't think it's very fair to the fish but here it is:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-A....-with-Light-Hood-7-watt-bulb-Gravel/14660253

It doesn't exactly have a lid but I don't think the cats would mess with that. Yea, I was thinking about getting a biorb but they are like $60


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe sell the cats? LOL


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

LOL. That could work... but Mocha is my little baby  I could never get rid of him!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A 2.5 tank with a lid is usually around $10-15. If you want something really cute, have someone make it. I know a ceramics major in NY who make some neat shaped things for bettas and even put a nook in for a filter.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

emc7 said:


> A 2.5 tank with a lid is usually around $10-15. If you want something really cute, have someone make it. I know a ceramics major in NY who make some neat shaped things for bettas and even put a nook in for a filter.


Really? Do they have their own website or something? Do you have any pics of something they have made???
Thanks!

P.S. I've been searching and I can't decide between the 1 gal bowl or this really cute 1.5 gal tank!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Ok, wich bowl/tank should I get? Here are my two options:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804454&ab=fish_fc1d

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-A....-with-Light-Hood-7-watt-bulb-Gravel/14660253

I really love both of em! They are really cute but the tank has a half gal more space...The look of the bowl is really cute though. Hmmm....
Whenever I think I want the tank, I think "wait, but I actually want the bowl...WAIT! But the tank has more space and a filter...But the bowl is so cute and people always keep bettas in bowls, right?" I don't want to be hypocryt because I'm pretty much against small tanks/bowls but these are the only two that are in my price range and are really cute!

HELP!!!!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Go for the bigger 1.5 gallon tank, bettas may live in very small habitats in the wild, but they have hundreds of gallons of clean water constantly flowing, so bettas technically do better in larger tanks or you need to do water changes weekly.

Edit* what state do you live in? I might just be able to send you my old 2 gallon frog tank, the frogs kept jumping out so I built a wire mesh lid for it that is pretty hard to remove unless you have opposable thumbs like humans!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Yea...I already do water changes every 2-4 days though (25%). So doing 5-10% water changes in a bowl every 3 days would be fine for me. Water changes are actually somewhat fun for me now that I learned how to use a siphon. LOL.

EDIT: Wait, a siphon won't fit in a bowl! Whaaat? How do I clean a bowl?!?!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

in a bowl u just dump the betta into a net holding it with one hand with the other u dump the bowl of water down the sink then fill it up drop the betta in add a couple drops of prime and your good to go. thats how i do it at work. although i recommend going with something that has a filter he will be much happier.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Petsmart has the 2.5 gallon tanks that are around $10 (in store) i have 2 of them for my 2 Betta .They are made by Top Fin like the 5 and 2 ,10 gallon tanks I bought at Walmart . And the 2.5 gal tanks come with a glass lid/canopy and you can get a light strip for 8 bucks on the web site . ( even cheaper if you have the Pestmart card)


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

EDIT: Wait, a siphon won't fit in a bowl! Whaaat? How do I clean a bowl?!?![/QUOTE]


For my small tanks I use a D.I.Y siphon made from the tube( body ) from a ball point pen and air line , its a little slow but that's ok with me , I can clean more of the small tanks with out draining the tanks of water .


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

walmart has a nice round tank it has like LEDS http://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit/13448744 its real nice 3g and same price as that one from petsmart


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Ricker said:


> walmart has a nice round tank it has like LEDS http://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit/13448744 its real nice 3g and same price as that one from petsmart


Oh yea, I saw that too...It looks really cool but don't betta's like more surface space? I think I might buy one of those betta kits from petsmart though...
I went to this place called "Ally Cat" in the mall. It has some HUGE fish bowls (one was like 3 gal!) but they don't have lids -_- I would love a nice, classic bowl to sit on my vanity but I can't-or can I? 

I have an idea so be right back peeps


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Ok. I have this kind of thing in my room that reaches the celing and it has these "cubbies" that are 2 across and 6 down. My cats hate jumping up into them for some reason and It would be the perfect place for a large fish bowl! My cats can't really fit in them (I mean they can, but they would have trouble jumping into one). So that is where I will put a fish bowl  It kinda looks like this but really tall and there is a backing to the cubbies (and the "cubbies" are much larger)-


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

sounds like a good plan!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Thanks! Really exited...Wish I had thought of this plan earlier because I could have bought the bowl today


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

you could always get a blow and use crinoline and a huge ass rubber band. if the bowl has a lip and use that as a non fisher for the cats.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

uglyfishyay said:


> you could always get a blow


I don't think that fixes her problem about her betta. ;-)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if you are going to put it in a bowl petsmart now carries these 3 stage repti filters they are really small and compact and fully submersable and would be perfect and would help keep it clean. I use one in my 110 gallon amphibian tank. also to syphon it you could just take the hose from a syphon bend it into a U shape then submerse it til it fills up with water then tip it up so the water runs down and repeat that till the syphon starts and u should be able to gravel vac with it.


----------

